# Lake Huron Help



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Slide divers work great .....you can run long leads when the fish are high and get the baits away from the boat. The mag slide divers accomplish the same thing at deeper depths. Get your presentation away from your riggers and boat. Cuts down on handlining the long leads we use most of the time on our deep divers...ie 20 ft.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> Clear dipsy are the way to go. Clear snubbers too. If you want the best snubber out there John king makes a snubber that is supposed to increase landing the fish. For colored dipsys I scuff up the rings and dipsy and paint flat black. I think running an all spoon program is best in southern huron. For north the lake trout probably are used to seeing more schools of smelt and alewives so big paddles and flashers might work better.


Lake trout? Who fishes for those? You get enough of them incidentally while fishing for these.
View media item 119535


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

I'd get a set of 5,7 and 10 color lead core!


----------



## Salmonfever (Jan 24, 2008)

Well it’s been about 3 weeks since I emailed and called Slide Diver without a response. Does anyone have dive charts for them?


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Look up slide diver depth chart on Google...comes up instantly


----------

